# Solved: Built in print drivers not in 2008 R2?



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

We have a server running 2008 R2

I am setting up a print server for our network. We have some Okidata ML 320 Turbo/D dot-matrix printers installed on the network. Okidata does not provide drivers for windows, it says "The drivers are already installed natively in windows" when you try to download them. I have tried about a dozen different things to get this to work, including copying the file repository in the driver store of an x86 win7 machine to the server and pointing to it. Every other printer that has a manufacturer supplied driver has installed just fine using the "sharing>additional drivers>x86" but I just have no idea where to point this one.

Our client computers are either x86 Win7 or x86 XP.


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

I went to the Driver Store and pointed it to "prnok..." the "ok" was for okidata... :| 

I am going home.


----------

